# really skittish does - pet mice



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello

My daughter (9) has recently adopted some female fancy mice. She got them for company for an older female who had lost her cage mate. I am not up an running breeding wise which is why she got them from a very reputable independant pet shop.

They are so skittish and seem petrified whenever you go near the tank. They are in a large tank that has a wire topper so its easy to get access etc. Clover the older one has always been handleable and will climb up your arm to get out.

We have taken them out regularly and placed them in a large plastic container and just sat with a hand in there. Dotty will eventually come and sniff me but hasnt ventured onto my hand. Spot comes nowhere near me. If I move my hand a little bit she runs away.

I have no plans to breed using these does, especially as they are so so nervous but would like to get them tame for my daughters sake. I believe they are 12weeks old and we have had them 3 weeks.

In comparison my baby buck Eddie has only been with me a few days and he is already sniffing me and taking food. Any ideas much appreciated. I know this is a breeder forum but I was hoping everyones collective knowledge would provide an answer

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a mistake to keep flighty mice in large cages.Move them to a small one until they are tame.Make sure you lift them out of the cage when you clean,don't clean round them and allow them to hide out of the way.Just the routine lifting them out into another container every time you clean will be enough to take the edge off of them.Put them into a container that has sides to high to jump out of .


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

That's really helpful thank you. I take it that I should put all 3 mice in a small cage, including the tame older one?

Are they ok with just a bed or would a few tubes, wheel etc be better (clover loves the silent spinner wheel!)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes all otherwise there might be re introduction problems.The wheel is fine with a bed.Within a month you should see a difference.


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you very much.


----------

